# Think your old film camera is robust?



## GuyF (Jul 7, 2016)

Just a bit of fun. Bet a 1-series body would withstand the onslaught!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP-dCrqCDFw


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 7, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Just a bit of fun. Bet a 1-series body would withstand the onslaught!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP-dCrqCDFw



well that's one way to fit your camera into your suitcase.


----------



## GuyF (Jul 9, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> well that's one way to fit your camera into your suitcase.



...or envelope!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 9, 2016)

Duh : Canon AE-1 and a Nikon FA ? What did you expect ? Put a Nikon F2 under it and the press would have buckled.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jul 9, 2016)

Judging from the accent, I guess this is what people do during the long polar night to keep themselves from going crazy.


----------



## GuyF (Jul 9, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Judging from the accent...



Did you check out his other stuff? Crushing the ball bearing was neat.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 9, 2016)

This beats neuroscore.net hands down ;D ;D ;D 8).
-r


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 9, 2016)

OUCH!  Sad too. I hate seeing old cameras thrown away. Love old cameras!


----------



## mtam (Jul 9, 2016)

Nikon looked like it lasted just a little longer than the canon...


----------



## rfdesigner (Jul 9, 2016)

GuyF said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Judging from the accent...
> ...



This reminds me of my work experience place I got from school. I was lucky enough to get a place at DavyMckee, the site I went to designed aluminium rolling mills.. REALLY serious mills, I got to see one in action at British Alcan in Wales. It could take a 2 foot thick slab of aluminium and and in a single pass squashed it down to about 1 foot. After about a minute of rolling they'd turned the entire slab into a reel of metal only a few millimeters thick. After a couple more mills they could end up with aluminium foil like you wrap your roasts with. They used so much power they had their own private power station and very occasionally the national grid would call them up and request they stop work and pipe their leccy into the grid as the grid was short of a few megawatts. (most of the power went into melting the vats of ally)

Point was each mill used 4 hydrolic pistons, each one of which could impart 3000 tons of force and they didn't look that different in scale to the press in the video.. hydrolics really is the art of inconceivable pressures.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 9, 2016)

Cool! 8)


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 9, 2016)

mtam said:


> Nikon looked like it lasted just a little longer than the canon...


It is because of the higher Dynamic Range. : 

The speed of the press was different. Nothing more than this.
No hollow metal box could change the speed of a press load of several tonnes.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 9, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> mtam said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon looked like it lasted just a little longer than the canon...
> ...


Dilbert's head?


----------



## GuyF (Jul 10, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Dilbert's head?



Meee-ow! Next you'll be hitting each other with your handbags.


----------



## George D. (Jul 10, 2016)

Those cameras will be back. 

Left eye Nikon, right eye Canon.


----------



## martti (Jul 14, 2016)

That particular accent is called "Tankero" and I know it because I come from where it is spoken.


----------

